# Vegetables are being air dropped to feed starving animals in Australia fires



## MindWars (Jan 13, 2020)

(Fox News) – In an attempt to save the billions of starving animals trapped in Australia’s bushfires, the New South Wales government reportedly dropped over 4,800 pounds of vegetables Sunday, using helicopters and airplanes to access the area.
Vegetables are being air dropped to feed starving animals in Australia fires





Thank goodness for animal angles who do this for these animals ....


----------



## waltky (Jan 13, 2020)

Good idea!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Animals are the best. Leftists like rightwinger hate animals.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Animals are the best. Leftists like rightwinger hate animals.


Link


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Animals are the best. Leftists like rightwinger hate animals.
> ...


You’re here. Why link it? Do you like animals? Do you have pets?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 14, 2020)

Oh how sweet. Man always trying to 'save' the world.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Dog and a horse


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I don’t mean stuffed animals


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


With you it is inflatable porn stars


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 14, 2020)

I love animals and prefer seeing funds and efforts expended to save them than to see the waste that goes on "saving" homo sapiens who should be caring for themselves.  I don't mean helping other people during times of emergency need but during daily needs that they should provide for themselves.  Survival of the fittest and too many "humans" are less willing or capable of providing for themselves than most animals.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Don’t project. Weirdo.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 17, 2020)

#6 would not be of much help in an emergency, and is probably secretly resentful about the fact that birds can fly.


----------

